# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  GW2 Useful and Fun Consumables guide

## trendkilla254

dulfy.net/2013/01/16/gw2-useful-and-fun-consumables-guide/

GW2 Useful and Fun Consumables guide

GW2

by dulfy	

A guide on useful and fun consumables in GW2 and their acquisition. Most of the consumables are not useable in SPvP and WvW unless otherwise specified.

Navigation

Utilities

Ash Legion Spy Kit (invis)
Order of Whispers Spy Kit (invis)
Effigy Fragment (light source)
Experimental Rifle (900 range targetable jump + stealth)
Experimental Teleportation Gun (short range jump + portal)

Buffs and Debuffs

Depleted Power Crystal (applies 6 stacks of bleed + 5 stacks vulnerability)
Grawl Ritual Totem (applies AoE fear)
Healing Seed Pod (small heal + regen + condition remover + water combo field)
Medical Kit (small heal + condition remover + swiftness & fury for 10s)
Medical Pack (small heal + swiftness & fury for 10s)
Pot of Hylek Poison (swiftness + AoE poison)
Rotten Drake Egg (2 stacks of might per consume)
Skale Venom (chance to inflict weakness + vulnerability on critical hits)

Pets & Turrets

Fire Elemental Powder (Ember pet with fire combo field)
Ogre Pet Whistle (Random pet)
Deployable Mortar Kit (Temporary mortar that deals AoE attacks to everything in range)
Mortar Seed Turret (Plant a turret that heal you or damage enemies)

Improvised weapons

Charr Mine (explodes and burn foes crossing the mine)
Dam Debris (rock with a knockdown)
Hylek Blowgun (Poison dart gun)
Miner’s Explosive Charge (Bomb that explodes after 10s with AoE knockdown)
Fire Bomb (Fire line on the ground that burns foes crossing it)
Golem in a Box (Gliding golem bomb with 1600 range)

Fun

Ascalon Tome (red circle with an AoE, fun to troll friends)
Fireworks
Growth Tonic (only 50% increase in size)
Hazmat Suit Transformation Tonic (make you into a non-combat Hazmat suit)
Hylek Hue Potion (color your character in colorful shades)
Jar of Harpy Pheromones (make everyone love each other)
Jezza’s Flamethrower
Mini Moa Egg (dancing Moa that lasts for 5 seconds)
Pirate Peg Leg (wooden plank)
Quagan Tonic (transform into a cute baby quaggan)
Seraph Banner
Shovel (shovel with a basic attack and a knockdown with a 10s cooldown)

A tip on using consumables: put all the consumables you frequently use on the top rows of your inventory. This way, you can make the inventory window small and have it open without blocking your view (i.e. place it on top of the mini map).

----------

